# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Расчет Квартплаты

## nitskel

Проблема в общем в том, что отопление по общедомовому счетчику считает не правильно.
Вычислил, что для расчета он берет не правильное количество ГКал, документ ПоказанияСчетчиков, почему-то совершенно не влияет на расчет.
Не подскажите, где именно происходит расчет начислений, а то не могу понять откуда он берет количество ГКал.

----------


## alexsmir

> Не подскажите, где именно происходит расчет начислений, а то не могу понять откуда он берет количество ГКал.


Конфигурация по расчету квартплаты много.

----------


## nitskel

1С:Предприятие 8. Сервер: Расчет квартплаты , редакция 1.0 (1.0.6.16)

----------


## pevek

> 1С:Предприятие 8. Сервер: Расчет квартплаты , редакция 1.0 (1.0.6.16)


*Если что непонятно Пиши в ПМ!!!!*

----------


## nitskel

ничего неизменилось. Документ "Показания Счетчиков" никак не влияет на расчет. Все остальные переменные влияют.
В отладчике смотрел, там количество ГКал другое какое-то, откуда его берет понять не могу.

----------


## alexsmir

> Документ "Показания Счетчиков" никак не влияет на расчет


Вы расчет сделали, а групповой счетчик Вы завели?

----------


## nitskel

да, групповой счетчик завел, все лицевые счета занес, документ Показания Счетчика провел.
если что вот документ Счет за услуги http://slil.ru/28736357

----------


## alexsmir

Ладно будем по порядку: счетчик
- виды показаний: Гкал, нач.показани
- вид расчета: отопление
- зависимые лицевые счета: заполнены
- связанные показания счетчиков: квартиры, где установлены счетчики на горячую воду.
- период действия: дата начала
- источник нормативного количества: расчет по групповому счетчику
буду смотреть дальше

Может проще руководство пользователя прислать

----------


## nitskel

- связанные показания счетчиков: квартиры, где установлены счетчики на горячую воду
- источник нормативного количества: расчет по групповому счетчику
это вот не понял?

----------


## alexsmir

> - связанные показания счетчиков: квартиры, где установлены счетчики на горячую воду
> - источник нормативного количества: расчет по групповому счетчику
> это вот не понял?


это пока не надо.
Ошибка в виде тарифа. Единица расчета на кв.м, а должна быть по расход счетчику

----------


## nitskel

ничего не изменилось, я в принцепи там все перепробывал

----------


## alexsmir

> ничего не изменилось, я в принцепи там все перепробывал


посмотри по ссылке есть руководство пользователя
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=207

_Добавлено через 30 минут 12 секунд_
документ "виды тарифов" оформлен не правильно:
- единица расчета: расход по групповому счетчику
- вид нормы потребления: отопление
- норма: ничего не должно быть
остальное так.
на каждом лицевом счете на вкладке виды начислений должно быть начисление с видом тарифа по счетчику (может по групповому счетчику)

----------


## nitskel

спасиб книжку эту я уже всю перечитал на днях)))
а вообще бред какой-то. В чистой базе сделал все работает.
Но не забивать ведь там все с нуля, информационную базу переношу, опять отопление не считает.
Как понял проблема в том, что отопление не реагирует на документ ПоказанияСчетчиков. Хоть сколько там ставь ГКал, сумма остается таже. Где-то там косяк, найти не могу

----------


## alexsmir

> Где-то там косяк, найти не могу


Тогда в тех поддержку. Я то сам изучал из любопытства, но как-то делал запрос на фирму Сервер по порядку расчета тепла, ответ прислали, с илюстрациями, хотя даже у них в базе не числюсь

_Добавлено через 5 минут 44 секунды_
35. Как настроить отопление в ГКал по общедомовому счётчику?



> Завести норматив по отоплению ("Справочники" - "Виды норм"). В реквизите "Вид нормы потребл.:" выбрать "Отопление в Гкал", в реквизите "Ед.изм.нормы" поставить "Гкал", ввести цену за 1 Гкал. В табличную часть добавить норму, указав в качестве значения значение нормы по отоплению на 1 квадратный метр, в реквизите "Норма указана на единицу" - "кв.м" (количество Гкал на квадратный метр).
> Завести нормативы площади (33 кв.м на семью из 1 человека, по 21 кв. м на семью из 2 человек, по 18 кв. м на семью из 3 и более человек). В реквизите "Вид нормы потребл." проставить "Нормы площади", "Ед.изм.нормы" = "кв.м",в реквизите "Кол-во прописанных" проставляется количество членов семьи, исходя из которого будет выбираться норматив при расчете. В норме указать цифровое значение нормы и в реквизите "Норма указывается на единицу" - "чел."
> Завести вид тарифа по отоплению в Гкал ("Справочники" - "Виды тарифов") с единицей расчета "Расход по счетчику". В реквизите "Вид нормы потребления" указать "Нормы площади"; поле "Нормы" не заполнять; в реквизите "Единицы учета" указать единицу учета "ГКал», а в реквизите "Вид нормы потребления единицы учета" значение "Отопление в ГКал".
> Добавить начисление с данным видом тарифа в лицевой счет.
> Завести групповой счетчик, в котором в реквизите "Рапределять пропорционально» указать "Общая площадь", в табличную часть на закладке "Виды показания" добавить строку с единицей учета "Гкал", на закладке "Виды расчетов" указать вид расчета "Отопление". На закладке "Зависимые лицевые счета" указать лицевые счета, относящиеся к счетчику.
> Ввести показания счетчика с помощью документа «Показания счетчиков» на закладке "Групповые счетчики", указав количество потребленных Гкал.
> Выполнить расчет квартплаты.


Пример:

----------


## nitskel

всем спасибо :)
все исправил, косяк был в том, что кто-то сбил стандартные настройки в справочнике Единицы Расчета.

----------

